# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Mulla Iljaz Spahia (1892-1946)

## Mexhid Yvejsi

Mulla Iljaz Spahia(1892-1946)

 Mulla Iljaz Spahia ishte hoxhë, mësues, arsimdashës, dijetar, atdhetar, luftëtar...Luftoj për të drejtat e popullit shqiptar, për bashkimin kombëtar...Për këtë u burgos, u pushkatue, u masakrue, por kurrë nuk është pendue...Fjalët e fundit të tij, para pushkatimit, janë amanet, porosi, për çdo brezni:
        "Ne, si të gjithë shqiptarët e tjerë, s'kemi ç'presim tjetër prej jush, pos plumbit dhe thikës pas shpine. Mashtroheni se mund ta zhdukni këtë popull, se mund ta shtypni shpirtin liridashës të tij. Njëlloj si të parët tanë, edhe neve ua kemi lënë porosi brezave që të mos kenë besë në racën tuaj".   

-Mulla Iljaz Broja

Nga Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

Iljaz Spahia lindi në vitin 1892, në katundin Kastriot të Drenicës. Rrjedh nga një familja e varfër fshatare, me pak tokë e bagëti,  por nga një familje bujare, fetare e atdhetare.
    Si fëmi ishte djal shumë i zgjuar, por meqë nuk kishte shkollë në katundin e tij, babai e dërgoi për tu shkolluar në Vushtrri. Në shkollën fillore të Vushtrisë, ky bir fshatari, në sjellje, në mësime ishte gjithmon i pari...        
       Posa i kreu mësimet fillestare në Vushtrri, babai e dërgon në Pejë, ku regjistrohet në Medresenë e Pejës. Në Medresenë e Pejës , edhe pse në rrethana politike, ekonomike, tejet të vështira, Iljaz Spahia u dallue për sjellje e notat më të mira. Në  medrese përvetësoj njohuri në shumë lëmi, të cilat e frymëzuan, e formuan, e kalitën, e përgatitën për beteja të reja...
    Në vitin 1916, në moshën 24 vjeçare, Mulla Iljazi Spahia e veshi petkun fetar, e filloi detyrën e hoxhës, imamit, mësuesit, predikuesit në Xhaminë e Burojës, ku për pak vite do të bëhët shembull për  hoxhallarët e Kosovës...
    Në vitin 1918, me themelimin e shtetit me emrin Mbretëria Serbo-Kroate Sllovene, që pas dhjetë vjetësh u shndërrue në Mbretëtia e Jugosllavisë, Kosovës e gjithë shqiptarëve iu shtue zullumi, gazepi prej Sërbisë... 
    Mulla Iljaz Spahia gjatë shërbimit në Xhaminë e Burojës nuk u kufizue vetëm në shërbesat fetare, por ai e zgjeroj veprimtarinë edhe në çështjet arsimore, kulturore, kombëtare...
    Nga zullumi, nga gazepi i Serbisë, nëpër malet e Kosovës filluan të veprojnë çetat e lirisë. Ndërsa, nëpër malet e Drenicës dëgjoheshin pushkët e çetës të Azem Bejtë Galicës... Azem Bejta me luftëtarët e tij, që luftonin për lirinë e Kosovës, ka ndodhur shpesh, gjenin prehje, pushim e strehim, në Xhaminë e Burojës...
     Në Xhaminë e Burojës, Mulla Iljaz Spahia, hoxha i ri, ju shërbente me dashamirësi luftëtarëve që luftonin për liri...Shërbente me këshilla, me bukë, armatim, me vullnetarë të rinj, që ishin përgatitë nga Mulla Iljazi për me vdekë, mu ba fli, për Kosovë, për Shqipni... 
      Mulla Iljazi nga Xhamia e Burojës mbante lidhje të vazhdueshme edhe me Hoxha Kadri Prishtinën, në Shkodër, drejtuesin e Komitetit për Mbrojtjen e Kosovës. Por, një ditë, kur po ngjitej në kulmin e veprimtarisë, Mulla Iljaz Spahia u arrestue nga xhandarmëria e Jugosllavisë...
       Në burg, hoxha, Mulla Iljazi, nuk u përkul, qëndroj burrënisht, nuk u pendue për çka kishte veprue dhe më në fund, nga presioni i hoxhallarëve me ndikim, u lirue...
       Pas burgut, fshatarët e Burojës e të Drenicës e pritën hoxhën, Mulla Iljazin, për shkak të qëndrimit të tij burrënor, e pritën si një hero popullor... Prej asaj dite, nga dashunija, fshatarësia nuk e thërrisnin më Mulla Iljaz Spahia, por Mulla Iljazi i Burojës, trimi i Kosovës....
       Mulla Iljazi e vazhdoj veprimtarinë e tij  fetare-atdhetare në formën legale, përmes Organizatës Xhemijet (Bashkimi), e cila përpiqej të shpëtohet ajo çka mund të shpëtohet, të mbrohet ajo që nga armiku mund të shkatërrohet...
        Fjalët e hoxhës, që dëgjoheshin me vëmendje, me respekt në xhami, nëpër oda, ishin Fjalët e Kuranit, ato ndikuan që popullsia shqiptare të mos shpërngulet, por ti qëndroj besnik Drenicës, Kosovës, Vatanit...Fjalët e urta hyjnore u bënë ilaç për zemrat njerëzore....
     Gjatë vitëve 1941-1946, pasi që Mbretëria e Jugosllavisë u shkatërrue, Mulla Iljaz Broja e vazhdoj veprimtarinë e tij duke e kundërshtuar fashizmin italian, duke luftuar kundër bandave armike, siç ishin fomacionet partizane-çetnike...
     Çetnikët e  gjeneralit Drazha Mihajlloviç, përmes komandatëve të tij si Bllagoje Boshkoviç dhe Zhivoje Markoviç, kishin organizue bandat çetnike të cilat plaçkitnin, digjnin, vranin, masakronin fshatra të tëra të banuara me shqiptarë në rrethin e Gjilanit, Vushtrrisë e në veçanti në rrethin  Mitrovicës.
     Mulla Iljaz Broja me luftëtarët e tij, me ndihmën e luftëtarëve e atdhetarëve si Shaban Polluzha, Mehmet Gradica, Mulla Idriz Hajrullahu i Gjilanit, Qazim Bajraktari i Astrazubit, e të tjerë, luftuen plotë frymëzim, kundër bandave çetnike deri në Novi Pazar e Kollashin... 
     Kur forcat partizane-çetnike e morrën pushtetin, Mulla Iljazi e vazhdoj veprimtarinë me bashkëluftëtarër e tij në fshehtësi... Në muajin nëntor të vitit 1944, OZNA arreston e burgos dhe e torturon Ibrahimin, djalin e hoxhës, Mulla Iljazit, kurse një muej më parë OZNA e kishte pushkatue mikun e hoxhës, bashkëluftëtarin e tij, hoxhën e Xhamisë së Istogut, Haxhi Jahja Dacin nga Peja....
      Gjatë tërë dimrit të vitit 1945, Mulla Iljazi ishte pjesëmarrës në të gjitha betejat që u zhvilluen në Drenicë, të udhëhequra nga Shaban Polluzha... Pas vrasjes së Shaban Polluzhës, Mulla Iljazi bashkëpunon me Prof. Ymer Berishën dhe organizatën nacionaliste Besa Shqiptare,  e cila përpiqej për bashkimin e trojeve shqiptare...
      Në javën e parë të muejit të dytë, shkurt, 1946, OZNA e zbulon vendstrehimim e hoxhës, Mulla Iljazit, me qindra policë e ushtarë e rrethojnë fshatin Lecine, kullën e Sokol Ymerit dhe në mëngjes fillojnë gjuejtjet me armë... Për të mos pësue fëmjët, gratë, hoxha, Mulla Iljazi del krenar nga kulla e Sokol Ymerit, por bishat menjëherë e godasin hoxhën, e lidhin, të lidhur e torturojnë, kurse të nesërmen, në mëngjes, me 8 shkurt 1946 e pushkatojnë...Para pushkatimit, i thanë, folë hoxhë tash: Fjalët e fundit të hoxhës:
        "Ne, si të gjithë shqiptarët e tjerë, s'kemi ç'presim tjetër prej jush, pos plumbit dhe thikës pas shpine. Mashtroheni se mund ta zhdukni këtë popull, se mund ta shtypni shpirtin liridashës të tij. Njëlloj si të parët tanë, edhe neve ua kemi lënë porosi brezave që të mos kenë besë në racën tuaj".
        Të nesërmen, me 9 shkurt 1946, fshatarët e Brojës e muarrën trupin e  bekuar të hoxhës, por të pushkatuar, të masakruar dhe e varrosën me nderime në oborrin e Xhamisë së Burojës.
        Varri i hoxhës dijetar, atdhetar e luftëtar, në oborrin e Xhamisë së Burojës, është një vend që vizitohet, një vend që nderohet, pran tij bëhën dua, lutje, për shpirtin e tij, që u sakrifikue, që u bë fli, për tu bashkue Kosova me Shqipni...

    Mexhid YVEJSI, Gjakovë

----------

